# Seay Graphics Ink Transfer issues...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me figure out why all the ink isn't coming off?
I've tried higher temp, lower temp, longer time, shorter time...i don't know what else to do. Some of helped some have made it worse.

What is the typical cause of all the ink not transferring onto the shirt?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

Have you tried pressing, rotate the shirt 90 degrees then pressing again? (do not move the transfer)


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you figure it out??


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

A couple suggestions:


get a heat gun or temperature strips and test your heat press temp. 
call Seay and get their input.


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

when I peel and I see that all of it didn't transfer I stop what I'm doing and repress again. I had had it with transfers and I read the problems with pressing post. If I see a transfer that needs pressing at 385-390 I up my temp to 400 and time for 15 sec. I also upped my pressure. Then lastly after 15 sec. I take a dry eraser and swipe it over the transfer paper then peel. Works like a charm!! I glued a piece of sweatshirt to my eraser. My Problems are solved...


----------

